#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新獸報到

## 穿越了的龍

你好~~~
我是一條對這裏毫無認識的龍哦 OvO
本龍就是一條宅龍(慚愧)，但卻經常不在線，因此即使找到我也未必及時回覆你哦～
專長...那應該就是找同類吧~v~
不要寄一些蛇類的圖片給我。雖然我不怕，但我會感到自尊心破滅 xD
希望眾獸可以帶帶我呢~~

----------


## 峰峰

Hi 穿越了的龍

很高興認識你喔~
我除了喜歡狼以外，對龍或其他奇幻生物也相當喜愛呢~ :jcdragon-want: 
另外我也是宅宅XD(喜歡家裡房間的舒適感
如果有找到很帥氣的龍圖或是遊戲等等可以跟我們分享唷 :jcdragon-bad: 
對蛇類會自尊心破滅呀...(思考中~~那蜥蜴呢
現實滿喜歡巨型環尾蜥跟樹蝰(蛇)的樣子 :jcdragon-xp: 
覺得這裡很開放的 :jcdragon-cool: ，版規閱讀一下就可以到處看看了
最後很歡迎你的到來~ :jcdragon-spin1:

----------


## 月光雪貂

穿越了的龍你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎你來到狼之樂園，能尋找同類的專長聽起來好厲害>:3(一隻找不到同類的雪貂

對這裡有什麼問題都可以去扒文或是詢問，也可以來聊天室找獸聊天，希望你可以在這裡玩得愉快

以後還請你多多指教(鞠躬

----------

